# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  The Rainforest Exhibit VLOG: Follow our BIG VIVARIUM BUILD!

## The Rainforest Exhibit

Hi everyone!

I am currently in the process of building a massive Vivarium!  Dimensions 5 feet by 5 feet by 4 feet.
We have partnered with Custom Aquariums, Tropica, Bromeliads.com, Mistking, Valiant Comics, VivariumWorks, DUNAUSA, Rainforest Trust, Etsy Driftwood Store LifeIsBeautifullUniq, and others, to make this amazing enclosure.
Sneaker Artist, MAG, from Punk Your Chucks used to build zoo exhibits and retrofit acrylic reef tanks (back in the 1990's) and turn them into rainforest vivaria, back when it was mainly big in Europe.
Because I am a sneaker artist and have painted Converse, Nikes, Vans for everyone from Samuel L. Jackson, Kelly Clarkson, Will Smith, to members of Guns and Roses, Def Leppard, Nickelback, 3 Doors Down, and a ton more, we are hoping to get some to appear in our vlog!

Our latest Vlog where I interview Ted Judy from Custom Aquariums and YouTube Channel, Ted's Fishroom:
https://youtu.be/xZCmGbVpvTE 

We are filming the entire build, and we hope you will Subscribe to our YouTube Channel and hit the Bell icon to stay up to date with the latest videos (from 2 to 4 vids every month).
Feel free to message me with questions or just to introduce yourself...I would love to make new friends on here!

MAG
Artist
www.therainforestexhibit.com 
www.punkyourchucks.com

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

We just posted a NEW VLOG on our YouTube Channel, The Rainforest Exhibit!

Not being a HUGE fan of Great Stuff expanding foam, I really didn't want to use it in this build, except to close a hole or to secure pieces, tubing, etc., so I started looking in other directions (sort of).
When we built zoo exhibit mud walls, rock, streams, creek beds, we used shotcrete(Gunite) and then we just made planters, to hold soil, plants.  Sometimes we made logs and trees using epoxies (I will use some in this build, but that will come later), and then made, again, planters.  Next time you go to the zoo, you will start to notice this, now that I brought it into your head.

SO, long story, longer, I didn't want to use concrete, although I "MAY" use a bit (maybe a small slurry mix) in small areas, if needed, but for the base/foundation, and avoiding metal, this high density sturdy foam, was my main focus.

I talked to DUNAUSA Brad B., I don't think he would mind using his name, but I will ask before I do, and a couple conversations later, they were planning on sending me some.

So, this VLOG is me opening the sample pieces he sent me.  I will post more vlogs down the road, AND I have received all of the High Density Foam...oh boy, that is an adventure in itself.
So this is the unboxing video.

When I start to use it heavy, I may put some pieces in a box and pick a winner to send some to...you can all let me know if you like that idea?

I hope you all go to the vlog and Subscribe and hit the Bell Icon to know when we post new vids...I can use all the help I can get!!!

I may post a pic of the slabs that arrived, they are on The Rainforest Exhibit's FB page

Here is the YouTube Vlog #4 link!

https://youtu.be/px2lKDC0Qzo

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

Here are some pics of the slabs and of the False Bottom I made with DUNAUSA Product U200.

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

Carving, scraping, wire brushing, etc., working on the high density foam insert (one of them) for The Rainforest Exhibit!

Slowly getting there.

Here you can see the high density foam slowing turning into an eroded mud and rock wall.
The colors will be dark brown, dark gray, black, burnt umber, etc.
Black sand, gravel, and tree roots will stick out of these areas. In between that will be moss, ferns, marcgravia, and other tropical plants.

I will leave that there for now!

I am actually seeing through the piles of thoughts, plans, sketches, drawings (more trashed then implemented), and can now see tangible results. Still a LONG WAY TO GO!!! Little by little. 
THANK YOU, DUNAUSA!!! @

Also, thank you, to Scott Allen at 
Vivarium Works for the faux rocks!!! Thank you to Amy Chambers at
https://www.etsy.com/shop/LifeIsBeautifullUniq
for the driftwood...I needed it!

Please check out our Vlog and Subscribe:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtn...HuClgb5HVUaAAQ

Also, check out our website:
www.therainforestexhibit.com

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

We just posted Vlog #6 Bromeliad.com Unboxing, on The Rainforest Exhibit Vlog YouTube Channel!
If you like bromeliads, this is a cool video to see.  About 34 bromeliads were given to us by www.bromeliad.com and their awesome owner, Alex A.
Go check it out:
https://youtu.be/S0CsCvHo9HA

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

Started working on the plumbing for the inside of The Rainforest Exhibit.
It was a bit hard, since the sump inlet plumbing had to be created from 2 bulkheads inside the exhibit but I worked it out. Also made a 'L" shaped drain tube for under the false bottom. Originally I was going to wrap it it a foam pad, but decided this raised it too far off the floor and removed it.

I saw this article on how to make PVC look like wood. I made the waterfall inlet PVC Tube look like wood. No one is really going to see it since it is in the back, but if they do look, it will be interesting to see their reactions.

Finishing the draining top/sides around the false bottom using clay balls, drain tiles, and weed cloth. Once this is 100% finished and tested, I will begin the outside/under tank plumbing, plumbing the Seamless Sump Filter (from Custom Aquariums), Mistking Advanced Misting System, ultrasonic humidifier for fog, UV Sterilizer, etc.

Here are some pics of the plumbing for the inside of The Rainforest Exhibit, the sump filter, false bottom drainage tube, and the waterfall inlet PVC tube. 

I hope you all can subscribe to out YouTube Vlog Channel 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtn..._as=subscriber

Also check out our website and blog:
http://www.therainforestexhibit.com

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

WOW...it has been quite a couple of weeks over here! Besides getting a bit farther on the interior plumbing, we received our quarantine tanks from Custom Aquariums. Two 30 Gallon tanks(17.5” High x 21.5” Length x 17 5/8” Wide) and one 75 Gallon (30" High x 24" Wide x 24" Length). 

These were slightly used or "Dented/Scratch" models, but that didn't matter to me. They just needed a couple of things like, lids, being cleaned, tweaking here and there. The one issue, was Holy Mother of Hubbard, these things are HEAVY! The 30 Gallon tanks made the old All-Glass Aquariums look like a child's toy! I debated even putting them on my trusty old template glass desk from Sharper Image (bought the desk a LOOOOOONG time ago), but this desk has been through 5 to 6 moves all over the USA, down South, up North, the Arctic chills of the North, and the humid heat of the South, and both in NYC, and hurricanes, an earthquake (minor one, but it sure adds flavor to this post), well, you get the point. 

So, they are on the desk and I think it will be fine. Since they are my quarantine tanks, I won't be stuffing them with aesthetically pleasing vivarium stuff, so it won't add too much weight. 

The 75 Gallon. HELLO!?!? What the what the what!?!?!?!
Another behemoth! It has to weigh 200+ pounds, I don't know, just shockingly heavy! The glass is 1/2" thick, so it figures it would be heavy.

For this one, I used parts of the beautiful crate the came in and built a stand for it. 25" wide x 25" long x 36" tall. I wanted it to be to my height, hence, the 36" tall stand. I had some red spray paint and I went at it. I may put panels over the frame, so the color really doesn't matter, besides I have a gloss orange wall to the left of it, so, well...I'll just leave that there.

I normally would build the stand beefier, but since there is no water involved, I am sure it will be fine.

So, let me know your thoughts? I love advice and I have already received some awesome advice on Instagram, that really helped me out!

I want to say something here, and I hope it comes across the way I mean it...when I built vivariums in the late 90's, there was NOTHING like this, no forums, social media, no back and forth with other hobbyists. This is such an awesome thing going on, with so much information and people having all levels of experience! If you need information, assistance, help, etc., it is pretty darn set in stone that someone will have an answer or can sway you in the right direction. I really do hope that it isn't taken for granted.

I should have some more updates within the week or so!

----------


## AAron

I'm glad to see your progress! I love seeing new and innovative projects. Your Rain Forest is going to be really incredible. I'm not sure if you were going to get the Mourning Geckos but there are two species at a store Josh's Frogs. They seem to raise some great frogs and toads. They have a good name with the forums. I work with them too. The frogs you are going to purchase they sell also. If you are looking to get frogs from other places to decrease the chance of any being related they would be a good place to get some. The tank looks good setup. Are you going to get the RETF?

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------

The Rainforest Exhibit

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

> I'm glad to see your progress! I love seeing new and innovative projects. Your Rain Forest is going to be really incredible. I'm not sure if you were going to get the Mourning Geckos but there are two species at a store Josh's Frogs. They seem to raise some great frogs and toads. They have a good name with the forums. I work with them too. The frogs you are going to purchase they sell also. If you are looking to get frogs from other places to decrease the chance of any being related they would be a good place to get some. The tank looks good setup. Are you going to get the RETF?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Thank you, larry, for the nice comment and the referral!  I have heard of Josh's Frogs.  I have actually been in touch with Frog Daddy (Instagram).  If you get a chance, go check out what he has and hi setup....it is pristine, to say the least!
Here is the link: https://www.instagram.com/frogdaddy_/

I do not think he has Mourning Geckos, since I have only discussed Phyllobates Terribilis, but I will be discussing this with him and others shortly.
As soon as I get my quarantine tanks up and running, I will be discussing seriously, Mourning Geckos, Red-Eyed Tree Frogs, and other animals.  As I said before, less is more, to me anyways, as big as the enclosure is, I do not want to overcrowd it.
I like the idea of searching for the occupants.  Your thoughts?

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

> Thank you, larry, for the nice comment and the referral!  I have heard of Josh's Frogs.  I have actually been in touch with Frog Daddy (Instagram).  If you get a chance, go check out what he has and hi setup....it is pristine, to say the least!
> Here is the link: https://www.instagram.com/frogdaddy_/
> 
> I do not think he has Mourning Geckos, since I have only discussed Phyllobates Terribilis, but I will be discussing this with him and others shortly.
> As soon as I get my quarantine tanks up and running, I will be discussing seriously, Mourning Geckos, Red-Eyed Tree Frogs, and other animals.  As I said before, less is more, to me anyways, as big as the enclosure is, I do not want to overcrowd it.
> I like the idea of searching for the occupants.  Your thoughts?


I love what you said. Yes less animals = more natural setups. I feel the same way. I have a 125 gallon and feel around 4-6 animals is plenty. So for your large enclosure yes I believe that's a very smart move. 

I believe that instead of searching for animals I think right now that you should look at animals that you can see in your envisioned Rain Forest. So think of a Max number of species and a Max number per species. Then decide what animals are locked in and the species you are committed to like the dart frogs. Then if you have a list of animals you would be interested in having but it's not as big of a deal then you could have voting from your followers on what animals they want to see. This way the animals you really want to have are in and an animal or animals the followers want to see will be there also. It's a win for everybody!

I can't wait to share with you my two big projects for 2019-2020. For native species amphibians. I hope it will interest you because there are some things I have planned nobody has done on YouTube yet. No spoilers yet I don't even have a thread on here talking about it yet lol 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

> I love what you said. Yes less animals = more natural setups. I feel the same way. I have a 125 gallon and feel around 4-6 animals is plenty. So for your large enclosure yes I believe that's a very smart move. 
> 
> I believe that instead of searching for animals I think right now that you should look at animals that you can see in your envisioned Rain Forest. So think of a Max number of species and a Max number per species. Then decide what animals are locked in and the species you are committed to like the dart frogs. Then if you have a list of animals you would be interested in having but it's not as big of a deal then you could have voting from your followers on what animals they want to see. This way the animals you really want to have are in and an animal or animals the followers want to see will be there also. It's a win for everybody!
> 
> I can't wait to share with you my two big projects for 2019-2020. For native species amphibians. I hope it will interest you because there are some things I have planned nobody has done on YouTube yet. No spoilers yet I don't even have a thread on here talking about it yet lol 
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Great ideas!  Thank you!

I will post my thoughts on what I want, like you said, and then I would love feedback!

Here is my preliminary list.  Note: there are three "rules" (couldn't think what else to call it), one is the Golden Poison Frog is the main Poison Frog in this enclosure, that cannot change.
Second, all animals must be originally from Central and/or South America (not wild caught but native).  This is a New World enclosure, exception being on the Mourning Geckos who are an invasive species, but have not been 
destructive, but have thrived(like the Burmese Python in Florida).  
Third, except for fish, all animals must be captive bred.  I would prefer captive bred, but I understand the situation on many of these.

1. Phyllobates Terribilis - Golden Poison Frog 
This is the main frog that I have designed this exhibit (terrestrial flat land)....more details later.  The quantity that I am considering is 5 to 7.

2. Agalychnis Callidryas - Red-Eyed Tree Frogs  
I really love this tree frog and it is definitely one I would like for the enclosure.  That being said, I would consider other species.  

3.  Lepidodactylus Lugubris - Mourning Gecko   
After seeing these, I think they would be interesting to keep in the enclosure (plus I plan to have some school classes involved online, and this would make for interesting discussions,  the introduction of animals not native to a region/invasive species).  another reason for having these is, I wanted to see if housing a reptile in this enclosure was feasible.

4.  There are some other animals I am interested in, but nothing set in stone.  I really like Ember Tetras after my friend's son introduced me to the species.  The water area will be around 55 to 60 gallons total (60" long x 8" to 9"deep x 18" wide but fluctuates) but there will be a lot of vegetation and rocks, so I want only very small fish.  Newts or salamanders are interesting, as long as they meet fit the "rules".  Obviously there will be Springtails and Isopods, but I would love to have a large peaceful insect in the enclosure, but this is not a priority.


I think that just about does it.  Feel free to post your advice or comments!

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

> Great ideas!  Thank you!
> 
> I will post my thoughts on what I want, like you said, and then I would love feedback!
> 
> Here is my preliminary list.  Note: there are three "rules" (couldn't think what else to call it), one is the Golden Poison Frog is the main Poison Frog in this enclosure, that cannot change.
> Second, all animals must be originally from Central and/or South America (not wild caught but native).  This is a New World enclosure, exception being on the Mourning Geckos who are an invasive species, but have not been 
> destructive, but have thrived(like the Burmese Python in Florida).  
> Third, except for fish, all animals must be captive bred.  I would prefer captive bred, but I understand the situation on many of these.
> 
> ...


I think the three animals would do very well. I think it would be a bad idea to add newts or salamanders because they will potentially pollute the water because salamanders are very toxic as a whole. 

The fish would be interesting. Would the frogs breed in the water? If they will then you might want to see if fish being in the water will be a problem. 

I love your explanation of the Mourning Gecko. That's a really cool way to look at it. There are Hawaiian Mourning Geckos and regular Mourning Geckos so idk if that would be interesting to you to have a subspecies or not. My vote is for the 3 animals you want and for some large inverts. Specifically to help your clean up crew. Large Millipedes, Large Snails and Isopods are peaceful and really fun. The snails have a curious personality and my snails always hangout with my Squirrel Tree Frog. They might hangout with your other animals which could be fun to document for you. 

If you go with maybe 3-4 species of animal and a couple inverts that would help the various species take whatever territory they want in the tank. 

Just my opinion lol 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

> I think the three animals would do very well. I think it would be a bad idea to add newts or salamanders because they will potentially pollute the water because salamanders are very toxic as a whole. 
> 
> The fish would be interesting. Would the frogs breed in the water? If they will then you might want to see if fish being in the water will be a problem. 
> 
> I love your explanation of the Mourning Gecko. That's a really cool way to look at it. There are Hawaiian Mourning Geckos and regular Mourning Geckos so idk if that would be interesting to you to have a subspecies or not. My vote is for the 3 animals you want and for some large inverts. Specifically to help your clean up crew. Large Millipedes, Large Snails and Isopods are peaceful and really fun. The snails have a curious personality and my snails always hangout with my Squirrel Tree Frog. They might hangout with your other animals which could be fun to document for you. 
> 
> If you go with maybe 3-4 species of animal and a couple inverts that would help the various species take whatever territory they want in the tank. 
> 
> Just my opinion lol 
> ...


I am not sure if they will breed in the water.  I will say that breeding them is not a focus for me.  BUT, I will play it by ear as time progresses.

I am not too worried about the water, my sump filtration, UV sterilizer, two pumps, most likely a refugium, is overkill.  My system could handle pretty much anything.

Well, any inverts or anything outside my list will have to be compatible, plus not destroy my bromeliads.  So a lot of thought will have to go into the choices.

Thanks for the great feedback!!!

----------


## AAron

I actually found out that the Bumblebee Millipede is native to South America so that might help you since it's native to the same ecosystem. I actually purchased them because they invaded Florida and I have a Southeastern setup I'm using them in. 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

> I actually found out that the Bumblebee Millipede is native to South America so that might help you since it's native to the same ecosystem. I actually purchased them because they invaded Florida and I have a Southeastern setup I'm using them in. 
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


 COOL!  Not that they invaded Florida, but that you know about them!
Let me know what you think about them.

I would love to have some stick insects, but I have no idea how they will react to bromeliads, as in, LUNCH!  That cannot happen.
Any info on these or other inverts that may work, would be helpful.

Nothing that would predate upon frogs, mourning geckos, fish, snails, froglets, etc.

Thank you in advance!

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

There is so much to do and I am doing my best to orchestrate my time to keep up with everything...it is difficult, I hope everyone is cool with that?  I am trying.

I started working on the false bottom for the new 75 gallon tank and then I thought about making a rocky monolith towards the front ot The Rainforest Exhibit OR in the middle of the 75 gallon Vivarium, which will be a quarantine Tank for tree frogs or just to propagate plants.  Not sure yet.

Anyway, here are some pics of what I've done so far. I will still carve the monolith a bit more...needs more cracks, crevices, etc.

Note: I will put a plastic tile OVER the high density foam false bottom, to allow for easy water drainage.  I have so much of this foam, I am using it for everything!  It is structurally strong, easily manipulated, just all around useful!

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## bill

Definitely a very cool build. A couple notes, although I may have missed points since I read through the thread rather quickly. 

A) Terribilis and RETF have quite different requirements since one habitates the forest floor where humidity is high and air thick and heavy, and retf live in the canopies where there is more air circulation and less humidity. How are you planning on combating that? I assume youll be adding fans at the top of the enclosure? 

B) as far as your aquatic area, you state 55-60 gallons, but what is the usable area for the fish. Since most folk determine their stocking limits by gallons, in paludariums, we dont have that luxury. We lose usable volume in the form of backgrounds and such. Obviously planting heavily and the use of a sump as you are using helps, but they still need that all too precious room.  :Smile: 

The thing that I really like about the build is your mention of using commercial expanding foams and epoxies. I was getting into using them prior to leaving the hobby, so I find it exciting to see someone actually using them. Ill definitely be following along to see how you use them  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

The Rainforest Exhibit

----------


## bill

Oh, and as far as fish, if you want a true SA/CA species that is small and interesting looking, loom no further than Endlers Live bearers. While almost extinct in nature, they are becoming even more abundant in the aquarium hobby and some new breeds have been introduced the past few years. They are an excellent alternative to common guppies (which they get confused with) and are infinitely more interesting to watch. Just my $.02  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Larry Wardog, The Rainforest Exhibit

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

> Definitely a very cool build. A couple notes, although I may have missed points since I read through the thread rather quickly. 
> 
> A) Terribilis and RETF have quite different requirements since one habitates the forest floor where humidity is high and air thick and heavy, and retf live in the canopies where there is more air circulation and less humidity. How are you planning on combating that? I assume youÂll be adding fans at the top of the enclosure? 
> 
> B) as far as your aquatic area, you state 55-60 gallons, but what is the usable area for the fish. Since most folk determine their stocking limits by gallons, in paludariums, we donÂt have that luxury. We lose usable volume in the form of backgrounds and such. Obviously planting heavily and the use of a sump as you are using helps, but they still need that all too precious room. 
> 
> The thing that I really like about the build is your mention of using commercial expanding foams and epoxies. I was getting into using them prior to leaving the hobby, so I find it exciting to see someone actually using them. IÂll definitely be following along to see how you use them  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your awesome response!  You have NO IDEA how much I appreciate this.  It really helps me think things through and maybe come up with solutions that never crossed my mind.

1. Yes and light no comment! HAHA...meaning, I have something planned, but I do not want to reveal yet.  I actually had this planned in 1998, as I looked around on YouTube, there are a couple of guys who have had the same idea that I have had.  I do not want to be considered a hack or copier.  That is something I would never want to be called and someone eluded to it in a message on my other social media pages, but backed off when they realized I had been doing this before most in the late 90's, thank you Reptile Magazine!  believe me, I know this sounds childish, but wow, we live in some weird times.  Everyone is an expert.

However, you are very kind so I will say, yes, I will be using fans.  Yes, I do know there are levels to this and that was one of the first hurdles I came across.  In fact, Ted Judy, from Custom Aquariums and I had discussions, about a certain issue, having to do with the height.  So we have made decisions based on this factor.  I am using "fans" actually in different "levels".  In other words, ventilation for all species, heating and cooling, if and when needed. 

I do know they have different needs and I have designed the enclosure and what is going inside, from tech to flora/fauna (what I don't know, I have sought consultants, which I have).  
Thank you for bringing up this important subject.  Actually, in my grow tent, where my bromeliads are doing well in, has ventilation and heating, when needed.

Let me add, I know people have said that they have had issues with high humidity and orchids.  In our grow tent, I have had one new orchid, which arrived in June 2018, on its second bloom as we speak, and another that I have had for 3 years or so, on it's 4th bloom, I believe.  They are in 65% to 99% humidity and direct LED lighting (nothing special, 3600 Lumens, not sure of the other stats, I would have to get with my friend, Josh Turner, on that).  I am hoping to have them in The Rainforest Exhibit.  I will put them on temporary mounts, so if there are any issues, I can quickly remove them without disturbing everything else.


2.  Very good point, again, thank you for this!  I have had comments and messages discuss how big this thing is and that I "could have everything I want in there".  But my stance from the beginning is, I want people to search for things, I do not want overcrowding, in fact, I just won't do it. 

As I have said, I want about 5 to 7 Golden Poison Frogs, 2 to 3 tree frogs (Red-Eyed Tree Frogs are my first choice, but I am open to other species.  I would like some Mourning Geckos, for two reasons.  One, they are compatible with the other animals I am considering, and they are an invasive species.  This is a subject that I think is an important one to bring up, especially with the situation as it is in Florida with the Burmese Pythons. Also, the invasive Lionfish, and other animals that have been introduced due to natural disasters or negligence.


Again, as with the land animals in The Rainforest Exhibit, I will not have a lot of fish.  I have a friend whose name is Ricky.  We grew up together in NYC.  When we were kids we used to go to every zoo, museum, pet store, wholesale store, even black market pet trade stores. This was OVER 4 decades ago!  We both had/have an extreme interest and love for animals!  Well, long story short (yeah right), his son is into animals and is a big fan of this project, which I think is unbelievably awesome!!!  Talk about full circle!  So he has given me a lot of ideas and his opinion.  He just completed his own vivarium!  Very cool!  He suggested the Ember Tetra, which is native to Brazil.
Guess what?! Like the Golden Poison Frog, the Ember Tetra is NOW, a must have! haha! 

That being said, I do not want a massive school of these fish, not many at all, probably start with 6.  Not sure what else I would get.  I have had some snails before, but they overan everything, so that is a no go.
Anyway, you get the idea, I have a total overkill for filtration(in fact, it is close to be ridiculous, but hey, I have all the equipment, so I will start off using it, and go from there.  I will vlog about all of this soon, it is coming up quickly), and I want a small population of fauna, in and out of the water.  With that in mind, I am open to any ideas and opinions, 100%.

I hope I answered your questions?  There is no voice inflection in the written word, my answers are said with a smile, so I hope that comes across.
I texted my wife the other day and she said "why are you yelling?!"  I did one of those cartoon double takes!!!! Anyway, so now I try to disclaim things.

Thank you!!!

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

> Oh, and as far as fish, if you want a true SA/CA species that is small and interesting looking, loom no further than Endler’s Live bearers. While almost extinct in nature, they are becoming even more abundant in the aquarium hobby and some new breeds have been introduced the past few years. They are an excellent alternative to common guppies (which they get confused with) and are infinitely more interesting to watch. Just my $.02 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you...I will Google them right now!!!  Definitely worth a look!

----------


## AAron

> Oh, and as far as fish, if you want a true SA/CA species that is small and interesting looking, loom no further than Endlers Live bearers. While almost extinct in nature, they are becoming even more abundant in the aquarium hobby and some new breeds have been introduced the past few years. They are an excellent alternative to common guppies (which they get confused with) and are infinitely more interesting to watch. Just my $.02 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Thank you for your awesome response!  You have NO IDEA how much I appreciate this.  It really helps me think things through and maybe come up with solutions that never crossed my mind.
> 
> 1. Yes and light no comment! HAHA...meaning, I have something planned, but I do not want to reveal yet.  I actually had this planned in 1998, as I looked around on YouTube, there are a couple of guys who have had the same idea that I have had.  I do not want to be considered a hack or copier.  That is something I would never want to be called and someone eluded to it in a message on my other social media pages, but backed off when they realized I had been doing this before most in the late 90's, thank you Reptile Magazine!  believe me, I know this sounds childish, but wow, we live in some weird times.  Everyone is an expert.
> 
> However, you are very kind so I will say, yes, I will be using fans.  Yes, I do know there are levels to this and that was one of the first hurdles I came across.  In fact, Ted Judy, from Custom Aquariums and I had discussions, about a certain issue, having to do with the height.  So we have made decisions based on this factor.  I am using "fans" actually in different "levels".  In other words, ventilation for all species, heating and cooling, if and when needed. 
> 
> I do know they have different needs and I have designed the enclosure and what is going inside, from tech to flora/fauna (what I don't know, I have sought consultants, which I have).  
> Thank you for bringing up this important subject.  Actually, in my grow tent, where my bromeliads are doing well in, has ventilation and heating, when needed.
> 
> ...


The legend of Bill returns!

Bill has been a very strong contributor to many innovative ideas on the forum. I had one of the craziest ideas first starting out with creating an all Native species  enclosure and a lot of people shunned me on the forum starting out, but Bill decided to take me under his wing and talk some sense into me if I was going to do it and I can say he was one of the key factors in driving my passion to get to where it is today. the light that he picked out four years ago still works and is on one of my setups.

even though you did this in the 90s I still believed to be one of the first if not the first successful hobbyist to keep native species together using perennials and Native stuff. I say that because I don't want to sound like a copier of having a mixed-species setup but also to give you confidence that it is possible and people will support you with constructive criticism and also kind words. I support your project and I'm very excited to see how the project goes. 

I think you should definitely consider the Bumblebee millipede because those things are awesome. 



Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

> The legend of Bill returns!
> 
> Bill has been a very strong contributor to many innovative ideas on the forum. I had one of the craziest ideas first starting out with creating an all Native species  enclosure and a lot of people shunned me on the forum starting out, but Bill decided to take me under his wing and talk some sense into me if I was going to do it and I can say he was one of the key factors in driving my passion to get to where it is today. the light that he picked out four years ago still works and is on one of my setups.
> 
> even though you did this in the 90s I still believed to be one of the first if not the first successful hobbyist to keep native species together using perennials and Native stuff. I say that because I don't want to sound like a copier of having a mixed-species setup but also to give you confidence that it is possible and people will support you with constructive criticism and also kind words. I support your project and I'm very excited to see how the project goes. 
> 
> I think you should definitely consider the Bumblebee millipede because those things are awesome. 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha!  Well he certainly gave me something to think about!

After you mention the 90's, maybe I better clean up what I said.  I am certainly not an expert at this, PLUS, I haven't been in it for YEARS!  I guess what I was meaning to say is, I know a lot about this AND there is A LOT I haven't a clue!
I am an artist, I CAN say that with confidence, but I love vivariums/amphibians, herpetology (I was into this before I focused on any other type of animal species), more specifically, Siberian Tigers, Asian Water Monitors, Constrictor constrictor, tarantulas, scorpions, macaws, etc. Probably silly to write that since I could go on for awhile writing every individual animal I like.

I have worked on some million dollar zoo projects around the USA, in fact my mentor, I'll call him, S.C., STILL works for Dixon Studios, running zoo exhibit builds all over the world!
I never focused on one thing, maybe that is why I am NOT an expert, I know a lot of little things about everything(or a lot of things).

OK, I don't want to make anyone throw up with this humble bologna, but you got the idea.  If I didn't do this project, I would be finding a way to build a huge vivarium or tearing apart a room in my house to turn into a zoo exhibit!
I will promise this, if this one is a success, I have some awesome ideas in mind for the next one...so hope this is a success!!!!

Just an FYI, I want to run a contest, maybe send out some driftwood, high density foam, faux rock, to a winner when we hit 100 subscribers on our YouTube Vlog.  I might actually announce that in this next vlog, due out in a day or two!

----------


## bill

You brought up something when you mentioned the orchids and people having issues with them, the mat is near and dear to my heart. Planning! A LOT of people dont get exactly how important it is to plan out almost every single detail ahead of time. I stated in another thread, and I always press that planning is everything! Can you plan for every little thing that can go wrong? Of course not, but you can, however, increase you chances of success with proper planning. One of my favorite quotes if from Louis Pasteur; Chance favors the prepared mind. 

Now, mind you, I am not preaching planning to you due to your high level of preparedness, but in hopes someone reads this and it clicks. The orchid issues, I always found, are because people saw an orchid they like, and throw it into a tank without consideration of the orchids needs. They covered the animals well, but poorly planned the flora (which are my favorite part of any build). Its a shame really. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

> The legend of Bill returns!
> 
> Bill has been a very strong contributor to many innovative ideas on the forum. I had one of the craziest ideas first starting out with creating an all Native species  enclosure and a lot of people shunned me on the forum starting out, but Bill decided to take me under his wing and talk some sense into me if I was going to do it and I can say he was one of the key factors in driving my passion to get to where it is today. the light that he picked out four years ago still works and is on one of my setups.
> 
> even though you did this in the 90s I still believed to be one of the first if not the first successful hobbyist to keep native species together using perennials and Native stuff. I say that because I don't want to sound like a copier of having a mixed-species setup but also to give you confidence that it is possible and people will support you with constructive criticism and also kind words. I support your project and I'm very excited to see how the project goes. 
> 
> I think you should definitely consider the Bumblebee millipede because those things are awesome. 
> 
> 
> ...


You humble me, my friend. I did nothing but see a guy who had some cool, outside the box ideas, but lacked direction. I just held the street sign, you did everything. You asked the right questions, and you put the work in. All you buddy  :Smile:  Im just happy I could have been there to see the beginning and get you started on your way  :Smile: 


And I am a big fan of mixed enclosures when done properly. You know that. Heck, the Europeans have been doing it forever with success. They are so far ahead of us when it comes to some stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

I just wanted to send a list of South America species to you so you can check them out. I think looking into the glass tree frog would be cool. The clown tree frog looks cool too. All from South America in the list below. 

Clown Tree Frog
Hyla leucophyllata


Marbled Tree Frog
Hyla marmorata


Glass Tree Frog
Hyla punctata/fleischmanni



Bumblebee Millipede
Anadenobolus monilicornis


Pantanal Cockroach
Eublaberus serranus


Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

> I just wanted to send a list of South America species to you so you can check them out. I think looking into the glass tree frog would be cool. The clown tree frog looks cool too. All from South America in the list below. 
> 
> Clown Tree Frog
> Hyla leucophyllata
> 
> 
> Marbled Tree Frog
> Hyla marmorata
> 
> ...



WOW!!!!!!!

This is unbelievably awesome!!!  Thank you so much for this list!  I will definitely go through it and consider every one.

I also think these will make some great fodder for discussion.  Since I will be picking brains for assistance, for example, the Bumblebee Millipede, in a vivarium with a fairly large water feature, (plus I will have a list of the plants in the exhibit), knowing how they live, what do you see as pros and cons having them in this large enclosure?  (Feel free to answer this one, but I may post on my thread questions for every species you wrote on here.)
Then everyone can see the answers and weigh to have or not to have them in the exhibit.  Thoughts?!?!

Again, WOW, thank you!!!
(I am thrilled I decided to join this forum...also joined the Frog Forum, I post about the same thing on there to get an assortment of feedback.  What I would have given to have this option in the 90's!

One more thing...there was a great article about European vivariums in a Nat'l Geographic magazine back in the mid-90's(it motivated me back then)...I think I have it, but it was really great!  Does anyone remember that?

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

> WOW!!!!!!!
> 
> This is unbelievably awesome!!!  Thank you so much for this list!  I will definitely go through it and consider every one.
> 
> I also think these will make some great fodder for discussion.  Since I will be picking brains for assistance, for example, the Bumblebee Millipede, in a vivarium with a fairly large water feature, (plus I will have a list of the plants in the exhibit), knowing how they live, what do you see as pros and cons having them in this large enclosure?  (Feel free to answer this one, but I may post on my thread questions for every species you wrote on here.)
> Then everyone can see the answers and weigh to have or not to have them in the exhibit.  Thoughts?!?!
> 
> Again, WOW, thank you!!!
> (I am thrilled I decided to join this forum...also joined the Frog Forum, I post about the same thing on there to get an assortment of feedback.  What I would have given to have this option in the 90's!
> ...


That was probably when I was born in the 90's lol

I think you will be surprised in knowing the Millipedes are adventurous but I don't think they will attempt to venture into the water. They may avoid it all together. Some may pass away I'm not going to lie but I think many would thrive. Another thing to consider with Millipedes which nobody considers. 

Millipedes have predatory mites that protect them from parasites and such. If your soil were to have something like this the mites could potentially kill the parasites and be an added protection to the frogs. I cannot confirm their predatory mites kill and eat nematodes and such but it is very possible which would be pretty cool. Not only will the Millipedes clean decaying plant matter but could produce protection. Something cool to think about!

I think you should check out the glass frog. You can see it's organs it has transparent skin. 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk
Checkout a diff plant it's native to South America and it would be the best plant for native tree frogs to that area. It's a plant that can be submerged in water all it's life and it grows as tall as you want.

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

> That was probably when I was born in the 90's lol
> 
> I think you will be surprised in knowing the Millipedes are adventurous but I don't think they will attempt to venture into the water. They may avoid it all together. Some may pass away I'm not going to lie but I think many would thrive. Another thing to consider with Millipedes which nobody considers. 
> 
> Millipedes have predatory mites that protect them from parasites and such. If your soil were to have something like this the mites could potentially kill the parasites and be an added protection to the frogs. I cannot confirm their predatory mites kill and eat nematodes and such but it is very possible which would be pretty cool. Not only will the Millipedes clean decaying plant matter but could produce protection. Something cool to think about!
> 
> I think you should check out the glass frog. You can see it's organs it has transparent skin. 
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk
> Checkout a diff plant it's native to South America and it would be the best plant for native tree frogs to that area. It's a plant that can be submerged in water all it's life and it grows as tall as you want.


You are definitely swaying me towards the millipedes!  I think it would be pretty awesome to look and see a millipede on a branch or crawling on the leaf litter.  I;ve always wanted a millipede actually.

QUESTION:  Breeding.  One thing I would hate is to be overrun by millipedes, like duckweed.  What are their breeding habits?  

I have seen the Glass Frog before, very cool!  Still, Red-Eyed Tree Frogs are one of my favorite frog of all time.  I have never kept them with Poison Frogs before, so I am curious how they react.

Sorry I am bombarding you with questions...

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

> You are definitely swaying me towards the millipedes!  I think it would be pretty awesome to look and see a millipede on a branch or crawling on the leaf litter.  I;ve always wanted a millipede actually.
> 
> QUESTION:  Breeding.  One thing I would hate is to be overrun by millipedes, like duckweed.  What are their breeding habits?  
> 
> I have seen the Glass Frog before, very cool!  Still, Red-Eyed Tree Frogs are one of my favorite frog of all time.  I have never kept them with Poison Frogs before, so I am curious how they react.
> 
> Sorry I am bombarding you with questions...


If you have a small group they would do okay. Like 3-5 Millipedes would not necessarily overrun the enclosure. They may breed more readily since you'll be creating the native habitat for them and mine is one they invaded so you'll see probably different behavior. 

If they would produce offspring you could sell some or culture them for a future build. I think these are one of the most beautiful Millipedes how colorful they are and the match the yellow of your dart frogs! 

Checkout the diff plant also I think you would be very interested in them. They would be a nice addition. Should be easy to get too

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

> If you have a small group they would do okay. Like 3-5 Millipedes would not necessarily overrun the enclosure. They may breed more readily since you'll be creating the native habitat for them and mine is one they invaded so you'll see probably different behavior. 
> 
> If they would produce offspring you could sell some or culture them for a future build. I think these are one of the most beautiful Millipedes how colorful they are and the match the yellow of your dart frogs! 
> 
> Checkout the diff plant also I think you would be very interested in them. They would be a nice addition. Should be easy to get too
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Sounds good!  They are on the list.

Where would I get them?  Do you know a breeder?

----------


## AAron

> Sounds good!  They are on the list.
> 
> Where would I get them?  Do you know a breeder?


For the Millipedes or the plant?

Two places sell the Bumblebee Millipedes that I would recommend. 

Bugs in Cyberspace
Josh's Frogs

I got 2 from Bugs in Cyberspace. I'll be doing business with both companies. 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

> Oh, and as far as fish, if you want a true SA/CA species that is small and interesting looking, loom no further than Endlers Live bearers. While almost extinct in nature, they are becoming even more abundant in the aquarium hobby and some new breeds have been introduced the past few years. They are an excellent alternative to common guppies (which they get confused with) and are infinitely more interesting to watch. Just my $.02 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I checked them out and forgot to comment back, sorry.

They are beautiful little fish!  They are the size that I was looking for...tiny!

I wonder if they would be OK with Ember Tetras?

Anyway, a lot to consider.

Thank you by the way!

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

We just announced a Giveaway on our FB page!

MAG here:

We've decided to have a GIVEAWAY!!!




When we hit 100 Subscribers on our new YouTube Channel, I will put all the names of those subscribers or whoever, out of those hundred or so, wants to participate, into a hat and pick one name to receive, driftwood, faux rock(s), some high density foam to play with, at least enough foam to do a background on a 10 gallon tank or more!




More details to come!!!



The Rainforest Exhibit YouTube Vlog Channel :

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtn..._as=subscriber

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

Wow...it has been a crazy couple of weeks! I wanted to post more, but I have been so swamped...my apologies.

I decided NOT to use hydraulic cement, for several reasons.
I did feel more comfortable using cement, since it is really what I was trained with, but with so many people having used Drylok instead of cement, I looked into it a bit deeper.

So I bought some and played with it in my Custom Aquariums 75 Gallon Vivarium. It really is pretty cool! To me it felt like a store bought crete slurry!

Tinted it and, yeah, I like it a lot!

I will definitely have to paint it, of course. I will put that in a vlog along with when I painted my Vivarium Works rocks.

Here are pics. Let me know your thoughts...

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

Well, I pulled the trigger on buying an RO System!

I have been reviewing several systems and I decided to go with the 
APEC Top Tier 5-Stage Ultra Safe Reverse Osmosis Drinking Water Filter System
50 Gallons per Day, which is more than I will ever need.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I0ZGOZM...ing=UTF8&psc=1

I plan to store several gallons per day. I have several containers to use now (washed and safe for 6 months).

I will update this forum as the products arrive, since I also purchased fruit fly fabric cups, LED Lights, Clayballs, Springtail Cultures, etc.

A lot of things going on!!!!

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

Hi everyone!  Quick update...

been working on the foam land and ancient ruins.  Decided to use Drylok instead of cement slurry.  Very glad we did!

It is really terrific especially on this foam.  Here are some pics...

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

Worked on the Control Panel for The Rainforest Exhibit!

Used a square piece of black ABS Plastic. Drilled holes for wires and screws, also for the 2" risers.

Once all the holes were drilled I covered it with carbon fiber vinyl.
Cool results!

The top module is the MistKing Timer.
The two in the center are the Current Pro LED Control modules.
The tablet WILL be the USER Interface which will control the fog, ventilation, heater, sounds, streaming video cameras (hopefully), and info center (about flora and fauna).

I was going to have a tablet interface to control everything, but after seeing the MistKing and Current modules, they seemed very easy to use, and I liked the way they looked...so, done! 

Thoughts?!?

----------


## AAron

That's pretty cool. I have a more simple design of this for my 125 gallon and all the animals in the same room for that matter. I have speakers on top of the enclosure, fans to push fresh air in, a Mistking, fogger and pumps to get the water out from underneath the substrate. I have the fogger and fans on a timer because it just works easier for me. I don't use the controller for the Mistking because I get a lot of power outages and it will mess up for months the controller. I may get some timer to put it on or an exo terra honestly just because of the power outages in my area. When things are on timers and setup like your doing it's so nice and easy. I would be careful of the Mistking controller because I've been unfortunate with it. I'm excited to see what you plan to do with your setup! How soon until the tank is ready?


Some other inhabitants to consider

Colossal Cockroach

Pantanal Cockroach


Both from Central America and the second roach lives in a wetland. Might be a perfect fit for your rain forest. I'm not a roach guy but wanted to tip you off to two native species. They can also be cultured for feeders. 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

We are starting to pick up steam! 

We just installed the false bottom after running the plumbing for the sump filtration and drain system.

After building the false bottom and stand for the hardscape out of DUNAGroup/DUNAUSA U200 (drilled large drain holes, glued legs on the flat U200, zip tied and glued fiberglass mesh around sides of stand/false bottom), we soaked the clayballs (50L bag purchased from Josh's Frogs. We also had 2 lb bags from Custom Aquarium, but we did not want to open many of them to save for another time or backup) and poured them around the false bottom stand.

We then installed a plastic tile system to raise the hardscape around 1/4" to 3/8", to allow for drainage underneath these heavy items for uniform draining across the base. 

The small square hole cut (4" square approx.) covers the sight hole for the drainage system underneath the main land area. We will glue a rock (shown) or small driftwood to the cover, to use as a handle to lift the small cover, in case we need to see underneath, or assist in drainage. We have a drain tube that we made from 1/2" PVC ("L" shape with holes drilled and slots, cemented together and placed directly on the bottom. There will be a dedicated Wet/Dry Vac connected to the plumbing out of this drain PVC, so we just hit a switch or put it on a timer, to drain this section of any substantial amount of water.

The next step is the weed barrier fabric that we have cut for this area. Once that is done, we can start installing the faux rock and mud wall, the faux ancient ruin waterfall and plumbing, the shallow stream and plumbing, the front aquarium/paludarium shoreline.

Our vlog channel will have one ot two more supply vids being downloaded next, and then we will go into the build vlog.
We are getting closer to adding substrates with our in-house ABG Mix(we may have a giveaway for some of it). Then plants, water, flora and fauna, as well as the fog, MistKing ADVANCED Misting System, more lighting, ventilation and heat, etc

Make sure to subscribe to our blog ( http://www.therainforestexhibit.com ) and check out our vlog ( https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtn...HuClgb5HVUaAAQ ) to keep up to date with our build and any giveaways we hold!

----------


## AAron

> We are starting to pick up steam! 
> 
> We just installed the false bottom after running the plumbing for the sump filtration and drain system.
> 
> After building the false bottom and stand for the hardscape out of DUNAGroup/DUNAUSA U200 (drilled large drain holes, glued legs on the flat U200, zip tied and glued fiberglass mesh around sides of stand/false bottom), we soaked the clayballs (50L bag purchased from Josh's Frogs. We also had 2 lb bags from Custom Aquarium, but we did not want to open many of them to save for another time or backup) and poured them around the false bottom stand.
> 
> We then installed a plastic tile system to raise the hardscape around 1/4" to 3/8", to allow for drainage underneath these heavy items for uniform draining across the base. 
> 
> The small square hole cut (4" square approx.) covers the sight hole for the drainage system underneath the main land area. We will glue a rock (shown) or small driftwood to the cover, to use as a handle to lift the small cover, in case we need to see underneath, or assist in drainage. We have a drain tube that we made from 1/2" PVC ("L" shape with holes drilled and slots, cemented together and placed directly on the bottom. There will be a dedicated Wet/Dry Vac connected to the plumbing out of this drain PVC, so we just hit a switch or put it on a timer, to drain this section of any substantial amount of water.
> ...


Cool! I'm looking forward to seeing your build!

Did you checkout either species of roach that I shared with you from my last comment?

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

> That's pretty cool. I have a more simple design of this for my 125 gallon and all the animals in the same room for that matter. I have speakers on top of the enclosure, fans to push fresh air in, a Mistking, fogger and pumps to get the water out from underneath the substrate. I have the fogger and fans on a timer because it just works easier for me. I don't use the controller for the Mistking because I get a lot of power outages and it will mess up for months the controller. I may get some timer to put it on or an exo terra honestly just because of the power outages in my area. When things are on timers and setup like your doing it's so nice and easy. I would be careful of the Mistking controller because I've been unfortunate with it. I'm excited to see what you plan to do with your setup! How soon until the tank is ready?
> 
> 
> Some other inhabitants to consider
> 
> Colossal Cockroach
> 
> Pantanal Cockroach
> 
> ...


Hi!

Thanks for the advice!  

There's only one issue with the roaches.  My wife!  I came home with Hissing Roaches and she refused to go in the house with them in there...haha!!!
Millipedes, Isopods, Springtails, etc....uhmmm...OK.  Roaches? Nope.

But thanks for the idea!

I know Marty from MistKing so if there is an issue, I am sure he will fix it right away...but I will keep an eye on it.

We are within weeks of putting in the hardscape!  I am getting pretty excited actually.  I have been painting the rock/mud wall, and the ancient ruins.

I have a couple more product vlogs and then I will post the build vlogs, which will be a mix of video and stills.

EXCITING!!!

----------


## AAron

> Hi!
> 
> Thanks for the advice!  
> 
> There's only one issue with the roaches.  My wife!  I came home with Hissing Roaches and she refused to go in the house with them in there...haha!!!
> Millipedes, Isopods, Springtails, etc....uhmmm...OK.  Roaches? Nope.
> 
> But thanks for the idea!
> 
> ...


Hey I'm not a roach guy so I'll never have a roach colony either. I just can't get over the thought of being overrun. Even if it's not possible I'll just have nightmares so it's a nope. 

Where I live we just have a lot of power outages so it shorts the controller and is a pain to get back on. So I eventually disconnected it. Not sure how the advanced one will do but it is something to keep an eye out for if you get power outages. 

I'm looking forward to seeing your project! I'm excited to see the tech like Mistking and so on. I also can't wait to see the animals. So have you decided who you will introduce first or is everyone going in at the same time? 

My update on my PA Woods will probably happen around the beginning of summer so all I can do is wait patiently as things set up and the animals get healthy. At least this gives me something to checkout! 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

> Hey I'm not a roach guy so I'll never have a roach colony either. I just can't get over the thought of being overrun. Even if it's not possible I'll just have nightmares so it's a nope. 
> 
> Where I live we just have a lot of power outages so it shorts the controller and is a pain to get back on. So I eventually disconnected it. Not sure how the advanced one will do but it is something to keep an eye out for if you get power outages. 
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing your project! I'm excited to see the tech like Mistking and so on. I also can't wait to see the animals. So have you decided who you will introduce first or is everyone going in at the same time? 
> 
> My update on my PA Woods will probably happen around the beginning of summer so all I can do is wait patiently as things set up and the animals get healthy. At least this gives me something to checkout! 
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Well, I really like what you do with your enclosures, very cool!

Probably fish, then poison frogs and tree frogs at the same time.  If I am using mourning geckos, they will be put in soon after.

----------


## John Clare

This is amazing!!

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

> This is amazing!!


Wow...thank you so much! We are getting closer to adding the hardscape, so we are getting really excited about this!

We have been painting the fake rocks, working on the stream and waterfall, all the fun stuff.

I hope you had a chance to subscribe to our YouTube Vlog...we need all the help we can get  :Wink:  !!!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtn...HuClgb5HVUaAAQ

----------


## John Clare

Subscribed!!!

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

> Subscribed!!!


Thank you, John!!!  I really appreciate it!!!

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

Worked on a bunch of the larger rocks that we received from Scott Allen from Vivarium Works.  They came out awesome!

(The last picture is the weed barrier we put over the false bottom and drainage layer.)
We are only a couple weeks away from adding all the hardscape!!!

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

Getting closer to all the main hardscape being installed!

Just put the faux ruins in to make sure they fit, and the contrasts look good.

I like it so far!

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

More pics of the rock/mudwall and the lit ruins!

----------


## AAron

You have a very powerful moonlight. Is that going to be that bright for viewing at night?

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

> You have a very powerful moonlight. Is that going to be that bright for viewing at night?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Actually, I do not have plans to have any lights on at night, especially not all this LED Moonlight!  It is SUPER BRIGHT! (You are right 100%).
Maybe a small red light (have not delved too deep into the lighting schedule yet).

Actually, I wasn't planning on using the "real world" type lighting system option (whew, that's a mouthful), where it replicates an actual 24 hour day.  However, until I actually read the manuals on these lights, I guess I shouldn't say never.
The Bronx Zoo's World of Darkness exhibit(it has been closed now for quite some time) was one of my favorite exhibits of all time.  Their animals had their sleep cycles changed, to sleep at night (all the lights were on at night in the exhibit), and then they had red and black lights on all day.  So there are some amazing things that can be done with artificial light!  

I have some plans that I have not revealed yet, having to do with education and with some of my school contacts, so I have some cool things in the works, lighting plays an important role.

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

> Actually, I do not have plans to have any lights on at night, especially not all this LED Moonlight!  It is SUPER BRIGHT! (You are right 100%).
> Maybe a small red light (have not delved too deep into the lighting schedule yet).
> 
> Actually, I wasn't planning on using the "real world" type lighting system option (whew, that's a mouthful), where it replicates an actual 24 hour day.  However, until I actually read the manuals on these lights, I guess I shouldn't say never.
> The Bronx Zoo's World of Darkness exhibit(it has been closed now for quite some time) was one of my favorite exhibits of all time.  Their animals had their sleep cycles changed, to sleep at night (all the lights were on at night in the exhibit), and then they had red and black lights on all day.  So there are some amazing things that can be done with artificial light!  
> 
> I have some plans that I have not revealed yet, having to do with education and with some of my school contacts, so I have some cool things in the works, lighting plays an important role.


For my build I'm actually going to use LED lighting for a few hours at night to replicate the moon being out and going behind clouds. I'll also be able to sleep without light then! 

That's cool I have seen many impressive things done with black light so that will be cool if you can incorporate that. 

Are you only going to have LED or will you have any UVB lights?

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

> For my build I'm actually going to use LED lighting for a few hours at night to replicate the moon being out and going behind clouds. I'll also be able to sleep without light then! 
> 
> That's cool I have seen many impressive things done with black light so that will be cool if you can incorporate that. 
> 
> Are you only going to have LED or will you have any UVB lights?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


When I post pics of the lights, I will show you the remote.  It has a bunch of different modes, including lightning storm, clouds and sun, night, etc.

The light inside the "cave or passageway" is an LED as well, but with a limited amount of options.  This is just to give some plants light that are under this area.

I know the benefit of UVB lights for reptiles, mourning geckos do not need it, but are there other reasons to have it?

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

Started installing the mud/rock wall and faux ruins! It's starting to look like something...

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

Attaching the Fernwood from www.fernwoodnz.com and www.acadiansupply.com !

Placing faux rocks, driftwood, no sleep...oh well, it is a lot of fun!

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

Just posted a New Vlog on our YouTube Channel!
We unbox some of the supplies we received from Acadian Supply.  They provide sustainable fernwood, sphagnum moss, orchid bark from New Zealand!

https://youtu.be/mTGF5BeDyxU

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

Started applying the Fernwood Panels from our supplier and sponsor Acadian Supply, LLC,  These are created using only sustainable methods by the company http://www.fernnwoodnz.com
We are getting very close to adding "OUR" ABG Mix, running the streams and waterfalls, heaters and ventilation, flora and fauna!!!  SO EXCITING!!!

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

Just installed the Reverse Osmosis System and began filling up gallon water jugs!

Exciting!!!

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

Milestone!!!  Just tested the Waterfall and the Stream!  Both of these pour into a river/shoreline paludarium.  I can admit NOW something stupid I did that I do not recommend and I will never do again:
I built the waterfall and stream, sealed it, plumbed it, attached everything even some hardscape WITHOUT testing it first!  I am thrilled to say, it works as expected with no leaks.  I did pour a cup of water in it when I was carving it, but that was risky.
I have learned my lesson, even though it worked like expected, but the fear the night before snapped me into the realization to LIMIT RISK if there is no need for it.  I believe IN risk, but it isn't always necessary.

Here is the video of the test...





Also, here is a montage pic of the ruins and faux rocks that are place in the Rivver/Shoreline Paludarium.  The one long ruin is done with an effect, it is half that size.

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

I started to speed up my forward motion to get The Rainforest Exhibit built sooner than later!  So I mixed up my sustainable ABG MIX made with New Zealand products from Acadian Supply LLC, FernwoodNZ, BesGrow, Qrchiata.
Also added Springtails from Josh's Frogs.

After I fixed some egress issues, I started to attach some of my bromeliads from www.bromeliad.com to the Driftwood provided by Etsy Store, www.etsy.com/LifeIsBeautifullUniq
Many of these stores/companies provided their products for our exhibit, and we are tremendously thankful!

Here are some pics of The Rainforest Exhibit as of 4/26/2019...

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

Just received some cool news today...
www.tropica.com just confirmed that they will start shipping out all of the aquatic plants that they are giving us for The Rainforest Exhibit!
We had discussed how we want to use their moss on the driftwood, fax ruins, rock/mudwalls, etc. so they are sending us enough to use it in and out of the water!

They are also sending us many aquatic plants for the aquarium section of our paludarium (I hope what I wrote makes sense).

I will post pics as soon as all the plants arrive!

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

Almost Done!!!

Just added some fish...
Serpae Tetra x 3
Rosy Tetra x 3
Albino Cory Catfish x 1

Frogs coming soon!!!

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

Quick video overview!  More details coming...

https://www.facebook.com/therainfore...dmin_todo_tour

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

Here are a few more pictures of The Rainforest Exhibit!

On the 5th picture, if you look closely, you will see a Faux Ancient Artifact Jewel and Jade Skull!  This can ONLY be seen if you are standing in a certain spot and ONLY through a mirror that is installed in The Rainforest Exhibit!
It cannot be seen UNLESS looking through the mirror!  Just some fun (hidden objects, hidden meaning artwork, etc.) that I like to add to all my vivariums, artwork, etc.

We have a lot more pics and videos coming your way...
I need all my friends to help spread the word about our YouTube Vlog, subscribe, and hit the Bell icon when you're there! 

@customaquariums @junglehobbies @rainforesttrust @tropicaaquariumplants
@valiantentertainment @dunausa @tedsfishroom @corafoam_hdusigns
#customaquariums #vivariums #mistking #rainforesttrust #tropica#dunausa #vivariumworks #paludarium #poisondartfrogs#valiantentertainment #dendrobatids 
#tedsfishroom @solidgoldaquatics 


#lifeisbeautifulluniqdriftwood
and 
Etsy https://etsy.me/2El9dA0
https://www.etsy.com/shop/LifeIsBeautifullUniq

Our Vlog Channel...
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtnSqKjNlHuClgb5HVUaAAQ

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

> Definitely a very cool build. A couple notes, although I may have missed points since I read through the thread rather quickly. 
> 
> *First, thanks for your comments!  Answers under each comment.*
> 
> A) Terribilis and RETF have quite different requirements since one habitates the forest floor where humidity is high and air thick and heavy, and retf live in the canopies where there is more air circulation and less humidity. How are you planning on combating that? I assume youÂ’ll be adding fans at the top of the enclosure? 
> 
> *Yes, I totally considered this.  Humidity is not an issue on any level of TRE (The Rainforest Exhibit).  If you look at the exhibit, you will notice the 2 side fans, one on each side approx. 12" from glass bottom.
> These are set on High WHEN the fogging unit is not running. since these fans blow out the fog.  The top of TRE has small slits, along the glass and under the stainless steel mesh on the ceiling.
> also there is a 1/8" separation on both front doors.  When fans are on full the air is pushed through the top slits and the door slit.  TRE is fully ventilated.  The humidity levels range from 50% (no rain/no fog) to 99% (full rain misting system), however, the average is 75%(drops between rain and fog system, including waterfalls and streams).  The Red-Eyed Tree Frog is thriving and we are adding just one to two more.*
> ...


My answers are above under each comment.

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

> This is amazing!!


WOW!!! Thank you!!!  (I just realized I answered you before...sorry about that! I will just leave it and thank you TWICE!)

I hope you will subscribe to my vlog at :

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtn...HuClgb5HVUaAAQ

I can use all the subscribers that I can get who LOVE what I LOVE...Vivariums, animals, amphibians, reptiles, creating habitats!!!  plus Custom Kicks and apparel...I paint sneakers... 
http://www.punkyourchucks.com

Thank you, MAG

----------

